# Good morning from the BomB making shelter!



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Just wanted to say good morning to all those on CL this morning As you can see I have been hanging out in the good ole' bomb making shelter this morning and here is what I have worked up for today's mail :biggrin:


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

ok - step away from the USPS boxes and take a breath - you are a bombing maniac...

I guess we will have to try and keep you in that shelter as long as possible...:biggrin:


----------



## GolfNut (Jun 29, 2008)

Good morning to you too Charles! Go get 'em!!


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Can't we all just get along??!!!!


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

:huh_oh::angry:Not Again:brick:


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

:huh_oh:

Here we go again...


----------



## smh0768 (Feb 5, 2008)

hell, i imagine the surface of the US looks pretty ragged from space after all your bombing, man...lookin like a potholed parking lot!


----------



## ratpak-cl (Aug 3, 2008)

you sir are an addict. Where you in Atlanta a few years ago during the Olympics?


----------



## smh0768 (Feb 5, 2008)

ratpak said:


> you sir are an addict. Where you in Atlanta a few years ago during the Olympics?


:lol::lol:


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

I am not addicted I try not to send out bombs more than once a week...


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Work of a mad man...I expected to see about 5 cigar nubs and 6 empty coke bottles sitting next to all the finished products.


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

i could go for a coke about now.

i'm THIRSTY!


----------



## Oxman (Jun 28, 2008)

Wow...there's a level of unreality involved here.


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm afraid to pinch myself and check... I might not wake up :eeek:


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Oh no.....


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Run for cover everyone


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

wow, you are a nut
wonder if all the crap flying your direction has hit yet..


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

sseagle said:


> wow, you are a nut
> wonder if all the crap flying your direction has hit yet..


I think Most of it has, just a few people that have not hit... I expect the mail delivery today to hurt a little!!!


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

Look! up in the sky! it's a bird! it's a plain, it's a...oh $hit....RUN!!!!!!!!


----------



## Armenian (Jun 9, 2008)

Dude... I think you need to go talk to someone about your addiction.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

I think you may need a counselor - or some sort of 12 step program - you got it BAD!!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

You are a bad, bad man... But you have more to watch out for... hahaha. Take care Charles.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

cboor001 said:


> You are a bad, bad man... But you have more to watch out for... hahaha. Take care Charles.


I hear you and you my friend are among the ones I am waiting to construct the perfect bomb to take u out!!!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Doesn't he ever stop? You are making swiss cheese out of us.


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

I just read there is now a shortage of priority mailing boxes due to Charles.


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Bombs Away.


----------



## dinoa2 (Feb 7, 2008)

way too much time on your hands, you need a hobby


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Crap Charles is at it again--someone take his keys!


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

So I used photoshop to enhance the box name in the photograph above, and I was able to deduct my name was not on it... so that lowers my odds... I wonder if I can now get a deduction on my home owners policy due to "reduced risk".


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

nyisles said:


> So I used photoshop to enhance the box name in the photograph above, and I was able to deduct my name was not on it... so that lowers my odds... I wonder if I can now get a deduction on my home owners policy due to "reduced risk".


You WERE safe!!! At the point that you are using enhancers to check names to make sure you are safe I will gladly just go ahead and make a big one and get a good picture of your name on it. :biggrin:


----------



## Wideboy (May 9, 2008)

Hope you are tipping your postal clerks well. They are getting a workout. Just remember the first step in addiction is admitting you have a problem.


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

:huh_oh:


nyisles said:


> So I used photoshop to enhance the box name in the photograph above, and I was able to deduct my name was not on it... so that lowers my odds... I wonder if I can now get a deduction on my home owners policy due to "reduced risk".


:wazzapp:Looks like someone just added themselves to the "hitlist"....:baffled:


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

cboor001 said:


> :huh_oh:
> :wazzapp:Looks like someone just added themselves to the "hitlist"....:baffled:


He was already there he just upgraded from the little priority mail box to a bigger box!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Got on Charles!!! Blast away!!!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

nyisles said:


> I just read there is now a shortage of priority mailing boxes due to Charles.


well, I suppose we could always "recycle"...

will the post office accept packages where the words "to" and "from" are crossed out and swapped? :biggrin:


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> You WERE safe!!! At the point that you are using enhancers to check names to make sure you are safe I will gladly just go ahead and make a big one and get a good picture of your name on it. :biggrin:


should I alert chicken little that the sky might actually be falling?


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> He was already there he just upgraded from the little priority mail box to a bigger box!


Is it bigger then a bread box?


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

omg......seriously...........you need help.....lol


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

nyisles said:


> Is it bigger then a bread box?


Nahhhh Prob wont be that big... more like a shoebox lol.


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> Nahhhh Prob wont be that big... more like a shoebox lol.


Extra Wide EEE or regular width?

:lol:


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

ummm..... Charles.... do we need to put you in a special room? Its white and has soft walls for you to have fun with!

Good lord man do you ever think of the children? Or pets? or wives? You are just a psychopathic bomber!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

HOLY......thats crazy


----------



## TravelingJ-cl (Jun 20, 2008)

I hope you tip your mailman REALLY well this Christmas.


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

dude slow down pro, you are about to start ww3


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

nice bombs constructed there ! PHEAR PEOPLE PHEAR! ive youve not been struck before, it looks like you may want to RUUUN


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Bust their arse bro!!


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

Dropping big bombs!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Charles is out of control!!!


----------



## Yahhn (Aug 15, 2008)

When do you guys get a chance to smoke your own collections...its amazing to see the stuff members on here do for each other, Im going to go look for a hooker forum and hope to get bombed on there.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

sofaman said:


> Charles is out of control!!!


I am in perfect control... i am the most controlled insane person you know lol hehe


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

You got the insane part right! Thats for sure.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Jcaprell said:


> You got the insane part right! Thats for sure.


You are gonna make me smack around a fellow SC guy arent you??:brick:


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> I am in perfect control... i am the most controlled insane person you know lol hehe


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: Like I said...this is where you start singing the Janet Jackson song... sorry Miss Jackson if you're NASTY!!!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

big04deuce said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: Like I said...this is where you start singing the Janet Jackson song... sorry Miss Jackson if you're NASTY!!!


Did u not learn... i am marking u down with nyisles to get hit with the big whoopin stick!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> Did u not learn... i am marking u down with nyisles to get hit with the big whoopin stick!


Hang on...I am going to look for my old CD's... Can we bomb MP3's??? :roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> You are gonna make me smack around a fellow SC guy arent you??:brick:


Its true though brother! You are either mentally unstable, or the evil santa from futurama that goes around killing everyone. Which if you said you were the later of the two, I would still say you are mentally unstable!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Jcaprell said:


> Its true though brother! You are either mentally unstable, or the evil santa from futurama that goes around killing everyone. Which if you said you were the later of the two, I would still say you are mentally unstable!


Thats it i wont have time till fri or sat but if my ISOM come in there are 3 people that are getting a big whooping... the small video casset mail box isnt gonna work for me this time!


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

Jcaprell said:


> You got the insane part right! Thats for sure.


Hit the nail dead on there!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> Thats it i wont have time till fri or sat but if my ISOM come in there are 3 people that are getting a big whooping... the small video casset mail box isnt gonna work for me this time!


Umm... I'm Sorry.. My homie mdj65 got my back...I hope


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> Thats it i wont have time till fri or sat but if my ISOM come in there are 3 people that are getting a big whooping... the small video casset mail box isnt gonna work for me this time!


oops..... maybe I went to far:huh_oh:... Cant we just talk this out like gentlemen? :support::brick:


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

big04deuce said:


> Umm... I'm Sorry.. My homie mdj65 got my back...I hope


He cant kill us all. I got you. :biggrin:


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Jcaprell said:


> oops..... maybe I went to far:huh_oh:... Cant we just talk this out like gentlemen? :support::brick:


:brick::brick::brick::brick::brick::brick::brick: There is that gentle enough :biggrin: you my friend are done but have no fear there are 2 others going down with u!!!


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

CigarMan Phil said:


> He cant kill us all. I got you. :biggrin:


You must have not been paying any attention about a month ago. Im pretty sure he is well on his way to hitting every last one of us!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

CigarMan Phil said:


> He cant kill us all. I got you. :biggrin:


Thanks Phil! :biggrin::biggrin: I think I need it!!!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

CigarMan Phil said:


> He cant kill us all. I got you. :biggrin:


This is the smallest of 3 of these I have at my disposal... shall we declare war?


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> :brick::brick::brick::brick::brick::brick::brick: There is that gentle enough :biggrin: you my friend are done but have no fear there are 2 others going down with u!!!


well, at least im not alone??:mumbles:


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> This is the smallest of 3 of these I have at my disposal... shall we declare war?


Is that a shoe store?:baffled::baffled::baffled:


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> This is the smallest of 3 of these I have at my disposal... shall we declare war?


Nope I think were good. I forgot, I need to shut my big mouth. :biggrin:


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

big04deuce said:


> Is that a shoe store?:baffled::baffled::baffled:


:roflmao:


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

big04deuce said:


> Is that a shoe store?:baffled::baffled::baffled:


Yes it is ... roughly a size 20ft by 20ft headed for your a$$ hehe


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> Yes it is ... roughly a size 20ft by 20ft headed for your a$$ hehe


LOL!!! I walked right into that one!!!:brick:


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

I am going to bed now... that is where i dream up my bombs.... I need some extra strong dreams tonight... say 3 strong ones lol You 3 have been warned... and for the two of u i just hit and it didnt work this one will be much worse!!!


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

I suppose I should go ahead and start shopping for a new mailbox.... and maybe a front yard while im at it?


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Jcaprell said:


> I suppose I should go ahead and start shopping for a new mailbox.... and maybe a front yard while im at it?


My buddy in Greenville just asked that u move outta the city... he likes his house!


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> My buddy in Greenville just asked that u move outta the city... he likes his house!


:brick::brick::brick: What mess have I gotten myself into? I shall start packing now...


----------



## Armenian (Jun 9, 2008)

This is just madness... madness I tell ya.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

ctiicda said:


> Thats it i wont have time till fri or sat but if my ISOM come in there are 3 people that are getting a big whooping... the small video casset mail box isnt gonna work for me this time!


Charles---did someone piss in your cornflakes? I think you enjoy smacking people around and seeing the carnage you cause here -- I say WTG bud--very nice.

I enjoy watching you put a hurtin' on the many people here--I say keep it up!:brick:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

ctiicda said:


> This is the smallest of 3 of these I have at my disposal... shall we declare war?


At least you have provided a way out after the bombing run--"EXIT SIGN"---I think you may have a problrm and need a Shrink to help you in recovery!

My 2c. :lol:


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Charles you are a big bully!

hah----give em hell


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

Armenian said:


> This is just madness... madness I tell ya.


madness? hmm.... THIS.....IS.....CHARLES!

jeez man... i didnt think people went to the extent you do to win...

i like you lol


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

hes gota secrete weapon, some kinda of RPC, rocket propelled cigar launcher !!


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

i think it would probably take about half this board to take him out. i doubt he could retaliate to that.....maybe?


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

AdReNaLiN jUnKeE said:


> i think it would probably take about half this board to take him out. i doubt he could retaliate to that.....maybe?


This is not true we have several BOTL that aare far beyond me... i just enjoy sharing cigars with other people...


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

well from what ive seen you're the most notorious one hah


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

AdReNaLiN jUnKeE said:


> well from what ive seen you're the most notorious one hah


Trust me they will get stirred up and u will see... go back and look up some of the bombs back earlier this year these guys are nuts.


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

ya i saw the straight up carpet bombing a few members gave someone... the sticked thread anyway. havent looked too far back though.

i aspire to bomb with the best lol


----------



## Oxman (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm feeling safe because Charles is a GENTLEMAN and would never place evil temptation before me!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Oxman said:


> I'm feeling safe because Charles is a GENTLEMAN and would never place evil temptation before me!


:baffled::baffled: Think so????


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

From a military stand point, we should all be thank full Charles is on our side, kind of!


----------



## Puffer (Nov 27, 2007)

nyisles said:


> I just read there is now a shortage of priority mailing boxes due to Charles.


No kidding.. I went to the post office today to grab a few.. They said they had to ship the remainding to SC.. I could only think of one thing.. Charles lives there.. hhmmm.. Son of a!!

You are sick you know that man..


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Puffer said:


> No kidding.. I went to the post office today to grab a few.. They said they had to ship the remainding to SC.. I could only think of one thing.. Charles lives there.. hhmmm.. Son of a!!
> 
> You are sick you know that man..


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Thats Insane Dude


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

so.....have any of them landed yet? i havent seen anything so far


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

AdReNaLiN jUnKeE said:


> so.....have any of them landed yet? i havent seen anything so far


erdoc, warhorse, and puffer so far... 2 others landed but they havent been posted.


----------

